# Filling 5 Gallon Can



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

This isn't rocket science but thought I would pass it along and maybe someone has a different or better method to share. Anyhow...I purchased a plastic yellow diesel container for my tractor because it had an on-off spout to prevent spilling. First time went to fill it and found out the "off-road" diesel nozzle is huge where I purchase fuel. The nozzle was essentially the same size as the container opening. I butted the two together and began filling but sine there was no path for the displaced air I had a little diesel bath.

Thought of how I could deal with this issue and the station didn't have any reducing thingys...First thought of elaborate pvc pipe that would neck down to fit into the can and allow air to escape. It then dawned on me by cutting the top of a plastic bottle (DiVinche Syrup) would have a smooth neck down and funnel type quality that I was looking for. Nest time I fueled up I held the nozzle tight and stuck the bottle opening into the can. There was room for exhaust air and it worked flawlessly!

I know this isn't rocket science but thought I would share my zero cost solution to a potentially smelly problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great tip, I can see how that diesel would have blown back at you. Hopefully you didn't get it in your eyes!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good idea.


----------

